# GOON V1.5 Ohms jumping



## Kyl0 (15/3/18)

Hi guys,

Trust you guys are all well.

Im having some trouble with two of my goon 1.5, the ohms are jumping all over the place.

Both posts are tight, I have also cleaned the 510 pin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (15/3/18)

Kyl0 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Trust you guys are all well.
> 
> ...


And nothing to do with the stability of your build @Kyl0 (Ie. If you put a new build in it still jumps)?

Have you checked it on another mod, or another tank on your mod to make sure it isn't that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wikus (15/3/18)

Did u purchase them new or used?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyl0 (15/3/18)

Stosta said:


> And nothing to do with the stability of your build @Kyl0 (Ie. If you put a new build in it still jumps)?
> 
> Have you checked it on another mod, or another tank on your mod to make sure it isn't that?





Stosta said:


> And nothing to do with the stability of your build @Kyl0 (Ie. If you put a new build in it still jumps)?
> 
> Have you checked it on another mod, or another tank on your mod to make sure it isn't that?



I have tried different builds, it does the same thing, I have also tried it on a different device ti make sure its not the device but it still jumps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyl0 (15/3/18)

wikus said:


> Did u purchase them new or used?



I purchased both used

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wikus (15/3/18)

Kyl0 said:


> I purchased both used


Its just very strange that both would act up the same way, are u using pre built coils or do u make your own coils? And what type of wire is it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (15/3/18)

Make sure that the clamps holding down the coils are flat and even. I've seen it before when those clamps aren't evenly screwed down, and it caused an atomiser short error.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (15/3/18)

Kyl0 said:


> I have also cleaned the 510 pin



is the 510 pin tight as well? I have had it before where it was loose half a turn and causing all hell.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hallucinated_ (15/3/18)

If you are using normal plain round wire, make sure the posts are evenly screwed down. If you are using claptons etc etc (fat wire) best is to tighten down the leads ontop of each other.

Another way to test is if you are using a single coil, does it also jump ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (15/3/18)

Also what mod are you using the rda's on ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (15/3/18)

On my kryten I had an issue like this unscrewed every thing washed everything re assembled and it works 100% now. Might be that the peek insolator is not seated correctly

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mr. B (15/3/18)

I had the exact problem with my Goon v1.5. I inspected the atty and found that the posts were too close together which can cause it to arc and/or short.

It happened because I tried squonking and replaced the solid 510 pin with the squonk pin. When I was done squonking I put the solid pin back and I must have screwed it in too tightly so the positive post leaned in too closely to the negative post. 

Maybe check how close together your posts are?

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------

